

Great hacker story, way to make me cry at work - jaylin
http://www.facebook.com/cainesarcade

======
jaylin
check out the video [http://boingboing.net/2012/04/09/9-year-olds-diy-
cardboard-a...](http://boingboing.net/2012/04/09/9-year-olds-diy-cardboard-
ar.html)

